# January 2012 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner - vahunter



## Jim (Jan 3, 2012)

Let's try this again!

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on January 10, 2012.

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in December 2011 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.

This months winner will receive a Rapala X-Rap Shad in Pink and Purple. *That's right, the winner will get two of these fish catchers!* 8) If these colors do not catch fish, nothing will. :LOL2: 
I purchased a bunch of them =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 3, 2012)

IN


----------



## shmelty (Jan 3, 2012)

IN!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 3, 2012)

In


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jan 3, 2012)

In please.


----------



## vahunter (Jan 3, 2012)

In, thanks!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 3, 2012)

In, thank you


----------



## arkansasnative (Jan 3, 2012)

Barely made the post count but im IN!!! thanks


----------



## redbug (Jan 3, 2012)

in thanks


----------



## lswoody (Jan 3, 2012)

IN.


----------



## gouran01 (Jan 3, 2012)

In!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2012)

In!


----------



## HOUSE (Jan 3, 2012)

In
Thanks! x-raps rule


----------



## bulldog (Jan 3, 2012)

in


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jan 3, 2012)

In


----------



## wihil (Jan 3, 2012)

IN =D> 

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Tin Man (Jan 3, 2012)

IN


----------



## gmoney (Jan 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## Brine (Jan 4, 2012)

IN!


----------



## 00 mod (Jan 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jan 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 4, 2012)

In


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jan 4, 2012)

IN


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 5, 2012)

Can't merember if I made enuff posts or not, but iffen I did, count me *IN*


----------



## azekologi (Jan 5, 2012)

IN


----------



## LonLB (Jan 5, 2012)

IN


----------



## fish devil (Jan 5, 2012)

:twisted: IN!!!


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 5, 2012)

IN

thanks


----------



## Bricball (Jan 6, 2012)

IN


----------



## Popeye (Jan 7, 2012)

IN


----------



## cromagman (Jan 7, 2012)

IN


----------



## JBooth (Jan 9, 2012)

IN, Thanks


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2012)

Random.org picked #5 between 1-34. That makes vahunter this months winner.

Congrats man! 






Please read the rules!


----------



## Popeye (Jan 11, 2012)

Congratulations. Silly me, I waited a bit to get a higher number. That's the funny thing about random drawings, they're just so... random.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 11, 2012)

:beer: vahunter


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## FishingCop (Jan 11, 2012)

congrats =D>


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 11, 2012)

man i lost again! congrats vahunter! these are nice, i just got one from the box pass #4!


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats, vahunter


----------



## wihil (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## lswoody (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats vahunter!!!!!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66 (Jan 13, 2012)

IN....

Oh wait...guess I'm too late.

Congrats vahunter. You're gonna love this.


----------



## vahunter (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome thanks a lot! Im never lucky! Hahaaaa! I can't wait to use em!


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 29, 2012)

IN


----------



## Popeye (Jan 29, 2012)

Ummm... Kevin? The winner was announced on the 11th. Good practice for the next one though.


----------

